# OT - R.I.P. Dick Tufield



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bill Mumy (AKA Will Robinson) announced on Facebook the passing of Dick Tufeld today; who most Lost In Space fans recognize as the voice of everyone's favorite B-9 Robot. While Bob May actually embodied the Robot (literally), Dick Tufeld was his voice and soul. He will be missed...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

That really sucks.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

Damn I hate to hear that.RIP Dick.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

This is truly sad news, he shall be missed.......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very, Very, Sad Indeed.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes he will be missed, those who were able to order a full size B-9 robot & were lucky enough to have the voice track to their robot personalized truely have a real treasure. rest in Peace MR.. Tufeld.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'll never forget his work. RIP

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good night, O bubble-headed boobie.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow!! Sad news. He will be missed for sure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah Bummer...another part of all our childhood's, is gone. On to a better world old friend.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

I for one will never forget Mr. Tufield! His voice is an unforgettable treasure of integrity and resource. I will always keep Mr. Tufield and his family in my prayers! 

God has called home another good soul... Rest in Peace, D.T.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Bad News...RIP Mr. Tufield. Don't forget he was also the announcer for the
original *SPACE PATROL *TV series in the 50's. He will be dearly remembered and sorely missed...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Although the Robot's voice has been known here in Brazil in the person of a local dubbing actor, I learned to admire the work of Mr. Tufeld, when a few years ago I bought the complete collection of the series on DVD and start watching it in English. In fact, a great loss.


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, very sad, indeed. My thoughts go out to his family, and to his extended LIS family. Funny thing, I was just thinking about Dick Tufeld on Sunday, the day before this was announced. Because of the Australian Open now in progress, I found myself searching You Tube for clips of the event that got me interested in the game back in '72: The WCT finals. Listening to his narration in the link below, you get a sense of how diverse his work actually was. RIP Dick, one of the greatest voices in history.





Ron G.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Sad news about Dick. Just last night, there was a question on Jeopardy regarding the Robinson's and the Jupiter II. I will miss him indeed!​


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very sad news.
Dick Tufeld had a unique voice, Not just as the robot...But also the announcer for all the Irwin Allen shows & So many other Television specials through out the years, & It was a treat to hear him reprise the voice of the robot in the LIS movie as well.
He will definitely be missed. R.I.P. Mr. Tufeld.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

He also lent his distinctive voice to the opening titles of ABC’s _Movie of the Week._


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I just picked up a 3 dvd set of vintage commercials, more than 16 hours worth and i hear his voice in many of them.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

RIP Dick.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Just saw this. Very sad indeed. Many good childhood memories....


----------

